# Soy Sauce



## gogo (Dec 4, 2000)

Anyone have a problem with soy sauce? I haven't had a bad attack in a while until Sunday. I did a soy sauce and other spices marinade for beef kabobs for the grill. I ate very little meat, mostly the veggies so I don't think it was the beef that did the deed.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Actually soy sauce does me a good service...I heard one time if you eat a couple of bites of white rice soaked in sauce sauce after wolfing down at the chineese buffet you wont get icky tummy....seems to work although it could be a mental thing!


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi,I could have actually have been the veggies.







The skin and seeds from fruits and veggies are difficult to digest.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

I often have D symptoms after eating Chinese foods. It happens at home too so I know it isn't the MSG (I never use it at home).


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

It could have been the vegies that you ate. Sometimes certain ones do that to me. I find when I eat sushi my stomach actually is ok. I do eat the low sodium soy sauce w/ it. You would think that raw fish would do ok w/ IBS but it seems to do ok with me. I hope everything works out!


----------

